# Hunter - Good Friday (4/10/09)



## Greg (Mar 5, 2009)

Spring bumps at Huntah?


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm going to be taking advantage of my $10 late season Stratton tickets.


----------



## Creakyknees (Mar 5, 2009)

What is Sundown's last day for the ski season?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 5, 2009)

I might swing this.  I have a to burn the free ticket I got with my Big Lift card.


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> What is Sundown's last day for the ski season?



I think they're aiming for 4/4-4/5.

11/28 - 4/5. Not bad for a CT hill.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 6, 2009)

Ill try


----------



## JimG. (Mar 8, 2009)

Maybe, if they're open.

Definitely hikeable.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 10, 2009)

We could do this a little earlier.....things are very good up there right now.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2009)

Is Hunter still going to be open on Good Friday?


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Is Hunter still going to be open on Good Friday?



Faven't heard otherwise, but this Email is confusing:



> It's the end of the season, folks....spring is here, the birds are chirping, the sun is shining....and we here at Hunter figured what the heck -- why not make the end of the season a great one?We've extended our mid-week prices through this weekend and will have $35 lift tickets available for this Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Faven't heard otherwise, but this Email is confusing:



Nevermind. The same Email has a sidebar that says April 11 is the last day.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2009)

Are you still planning on going?


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Are you still planning on going?



Weather dependent and unless something comes up.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Nevermind. The same Email has a sidebar that says April 11 is the last day.


What idiots would close a mountain on a Saturday?


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

mondeo said:


> What idiots would close a mountain on a Saturday?



I'm know you're being tongue-in-cheek, but that Sunday is Easter and attendance would probably have been light.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like this Sunday is the best bet...by next week won't be much left.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 7, 2009)

Anyone still planning on going?


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm out.  Might take my first MTB ride of the season if the weather permits.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 7, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm out.  Might take my first MTB ride of the season if the weather permits.



We could also play catch with the lax sticks


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 7, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> We could also play catch with the lax sticks



i always have at least 2 sticks in the car...


----------



## powhunter (Apr 7, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm out.  Might take my first MTB ride of the season if the weather permits.



homo   LOL


----------



## andyzee (Apr 7, 2009)

Tux anyone?


----------



## 180 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hunter has closed a few times on Saturday of Easter weekend.  Nobody shows up, real bummer since it is usually really sunny.  Send them an email telling them you will come.  It as worked before.  BTW, we will be there Friday and Saturday.  I have some vouchers, free drinks and


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 8, 2009)

powhunter said:


> homo   LOL



See you at the rest-stop... ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> See you at the rest-stop... ;-)



lol


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

Unfortunately I'm out for tomorrow. Kids are home so we're going to do some family stuff in the afternoon. Weather looks kinda blah anyway. Might try to squeeze in an MTB ride in the morning.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 9, 2009)

today would be a GREAT day to be skiing... wish i was :-(


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> today would be a GREAT day to be skiing... wish i was :-(



I thought the same thing...


----------



## dmc (Apr 10, 2009)

It's friggin nice here now.. 

Just told my boss not to expect me to be to focused today...  Need to get out after it softens a bit..


----------



## JimG. (Apr 10, 2009)

Karl was there today and said it was nice. Can't wait for tomorrow. I acknowledge that it's the last day of the season for Hunter, but I can't really grasp it emotionally yet. That season sure went by fast. 

Looking forward to tomorrow when Hunter claims it's rightful place as the last to close in the Catskills.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

JimG. said:


> Karl was there today and said it was nice. Can't wait for tomorrow. I acknowledge that it's the last day of the season for Hunter, but I can't really grasp it emotionally yet. That season sure went by fast.
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow when Hunter claims it's rightful place as the last to close in the Catskills.



Good for Hunter..no competition from belleaye this season..


----------



## dmc (Apr 13, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Good for Hunter..no competition from belleaye this season..



Different clientele.  

You can see it here on AZ with the Bell homers....  most people that ski Belleayre would never consider skiing Hunter..  Even if Belleayre is closed...   the inverse is not true however...  Hunter skiers love to ski Belleayre when it's open and Hunter is not...

just my observation...


----------



## dmc (Apr 13, 2009)

And Friday was great...  Softened up to my standards  in the afternoon


----------

